# Seniors are requested to help please



## wonderscrap1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello friends,
Seniors & Masters,

I am working with 200 cell phone boards,
I have depopuleted with heat gun,
After that I have given the HCL bath,
Now The cell phone board is almost free from tin and solder and I am going to AP process,
I am having the chemical with below parameters,

Hydrochloric Acid 35%
Hydrogen Peroxide 30%
Nitric Acid AR,69-72%
Sodium Disulfite

=> For AP process How much I have to use Hydrochloric Acid 35% and Hydrogen Peroxide 30%
- Please give me the measurement,
=> For AR process How much I have to use Hydrochloric Acid 35% and Nitric Acid AR,69-72%
- Please give me the measurement,
=> And at last Can I use Sodium Disulfite to get Gold Powder from Au solution ?
-If yes then - Please give me the measurement,

This is my first experiment,

So Please help me

Mr Vaghela


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 6, 2014)

Why did you start another thread about the same material? Creating multiple threads about the same scrap just causes confusion and clutters the forum.

Maybe we can get a Moderator to combine this post with the other thread.

Dave


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
The "Seniors & Masters" will probably never answer questions you asked.
Why should they? These questions are all answered here in the forum several times.

What are you planning to do with the waste solutions you are about to create? These are very dangerous and toxic to the enverionment as well as yourself and others around you.

This is your first answer and no other answers should be given.

Sorry to be harsh or mean but you need to start by learning what it is you intend to do. Sell the cell phones and buy gold would be alot better use of your time and your health then just "trying" to get the gold.

To get the gold as well as all the other PMs,(Precious Metals) out of electronic wastes, you need to spend countless hours and hours of time reading and studying this forum and where it points you in order to learn how to do it the right way and to get the most PMs from electronic waste.

Please heed the warning and put the acids away and begin to learn how to do it. Please? start by reading through the welcome section of the forum.

Thank you and hope to see gold in your near furture.

B.S.


----------



## wonderscrap1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have seen hundred of videos number of time on youtube (Moose Scraper,geo,Mike the scraper,The best Gold extraction,Indeeditdose,dpmrecycler,JasonPadilla,Nikos Vasileiou,etc) and also read some books,
Reading this great forum since last 6 months about.

After all of these I have made my own Fume Hood,also have safety glows,goggles and Lab.equipments,
And Most Important thing: also made a contract to give my waste chemical with a Path.Laboratory as per local Govt.Rules.

Now I will continue with my first thread and will not make new thread,

Sorry Friends,
Really Sorry to disturb you.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 7, 2014)

Wonderscrap1 I'm sorry but we just dont have the time to answer the same questions over and over again and in honesty this isn't how the forum works.
The answers to your questions and all the following ones are here and described in depth you just have to search for them. On the top right of your screen there is the search function click on it and type in your question there and I'm sure you will find what you are seeking and perhaps learn some more as well.
I wish you well and luck in your endeavours.


----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr Vaghela,

Your best bet for gaining an understanding is to study, beginning with Hokes book and doing the getting acquainted experiments, in the book, these are very useful tools, if yu study this book you will learn many of the principles needed in most any type of recovery or refining.

Most every material is different, and many may take different procedures to recover the values, from the scrap, electronic scrap, like ore, can have some challenges,and may have to have some special pre-treatments, because of the composition of the scrap metals and non metals involved that can cause problems with the processes.

Each type of material may need a pretreatment, and process to recover the values, and these can be different depending on the materials and its composition.

Besides pre-treatments, there are also several processes that can be used, recovery processes, and refining processes, and having an understanding of the material you are working on will help in determining which pre-treatment, and recovery process and refining process will work best for that type of material, also with an understanding of how these metals react to acids, and other reactions you gain from studying Hokes book can help in getting the values without losing your values in a big mess.

To begin learning it is usually easier to start with an easier material to work with (without many of the troublesome metals involved like solder from circuit boards). By beginning with an easier material like memory fingers you can learn a process,and the several processes needed to get the gold from the material with out the problems of the more complicated materials will have, this can help you learn the reactions with a more pure metals and solutions, and help you understand better later when you start adding metals and non metals which can be more troublesome.

Study well what you are trying to do, this may take time but is easier than trying to get yourself out of problems.

I see you asked a couple of very basic questions, that show you have very little understanding of the very basic processes.

You do not want to make your Copper II chloride leach (acid peroxide or AP) with 30% H2O2, the peroxide is too strong, and will oxidize metals that you do not want to oxidize with this leach solution.

You need to study the copper II chloride leach better to get a better understanding of it and its use.

You also ask a very basic question of how much acid to use in your aqua regia, this shows you should spend time on studying (Hokes book and the forum) to learn how to use this solution to dissolve your recovered values, the better you gain the understanding and education of how this acid is used the less problems you will have if you do use it.

My advice is forget the lab for the time being, and focus on Hoke's book and studying the forum, to gain the understanding and education needed.


----------



## robert (Jun 25, 2015)

Dears tutorial and friends,
I am a newcomer,greetings to all the tutors here,i am worked in the mines, metal making process with chemicals sodium cyanide,with a heap leaching system.
I experienced difficulty is to find a chemical that serves to open the pores of the material being proccessed mine.
Hopefully there are hints of the master mentors in this forum.
thank you.


----------

